# PCIe x16 auf 2x PCIe (Quasi ein PCIe Splitter)



## Livastyle (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich stehe aktuell vor einem kleinem Problem.
Ich habe aktuell das ASUS Maximus VI Impact Mainboard, welches leider nur einen PCIe x16 Slot bereit stellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings möchte ich in meinen Rechner 2 dieser IO-Karten einbauen, welche jeweils (soweit ich das sehe) nur PCIe x1 benötigen.

http://www.videodata.de/shop/products/de/Nonlinear-Video/Hardware/I-O-Karten/Blackmagic-DeckLink-Mini-Recorder.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist die Frage, gibt es sowas, wie einen PCIe Splitter?
Die Geschwindigkeit vom PCIe x16 reicht ja theoretisch locker aus ....


Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## mempi (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage, welche sich mir grade stellt, ist ob der PC mit zwei Videosignalen umgehen kann. Also habe bisher immer maximal eine Karte von Blackmagic genutzt.  Würde die ne Karte mit mehr Eingängen vorschlagen. Z.B. Blackmagic Intensity Pro - Video Data

Und nach oben ist ja dann preislich keine Grenze, je nachdem was du genau brauchst - bzw. was genau du anstellen willst. Manchmal ist es auch effektiver mit einem externen Pult in den PC zu gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe hier so etwas gefunden, scheinbar gibt so etwas


----------



## xardius (9. Oktober 2014)

Such mal nach PCIe Riser Karten. Da gibt es welche. Ob die wirklich funktionieren kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

Teuer sind sie aber auch. z.B. hier:
HP Proliant DL380 G6 Desktop-PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Oktober 2014)

Im PCIe 16x-Slot ist auch nur eine Ansteuerung vorhanden. D.h. eine Splitterkomponente müsste einen eigenen PCIe-Controller als Zwischenstufe mitbringen. Ob das dann noch ordentlich performant ist, weiß ich nicht.

Die Pin-Belegung ist auf Wikipedia aber ganz erklärt.


----------



## Livastyle (9. Oktober 2014)

mempi schrieb:


> Die Frage, welche sich mir grade stellt, ist ob der PC mit zwei Videosignalen umgehen kann. Also habe bisher immer maximal eine Karte von Blackmagic genutzt.  Würde die ne Karte mit mehr Eingängen vorschlagen. Z.B. Blackmagic Intensity Pro - Video Data
> 
> Und nach oben ist ja dann preislich keine Grenze, je nachdem was du genau brauchst - bzw. was genau du anstellen willst. Manchmal ist es auch effektiver mit einem externen Pult in den PC zu gehen.


 
Ich besitze bereits einen Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle, und kann nicht zwei gleichzeitig ansteuern. (bzw geht schon, ist aber SEHR verbuggt)
Die Sache ist, dass ich 2 HDMI Inputs brauche, aber keiner der IO-Karten/Controller dies unterstützt. (ausser die Duo/Quad, sind aber schweine teuer).

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man ohne Probleme 2 der Mini Recorder gleichzeitig betreiben.



Dass es sowas generell gibt, weiß ich, aber bin ich ebenfalls sehr skeptisch, ob das funktioniert.
Einfach die Leiterbahn zu splitten erscheint mir nicht logisch ...


Weitere externe Elemente hinzufügen wird nicht funktionieren, da mein USB-Controller bereits am Limit kratzt.


----------

